# Extreme Nail Clipping!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout had his annual checkup at the vet today. I told her that I was clipping his nails regularly, but I've noticed that I'm not getting them short enough - they are still getting gradually longer and longer. He has black nails, so I am afraid I might cut the quick. I was mistaking the whitish flaky core of the nail for the quick, so I'd stop cutting when I'd see the core - which was too soon.

Her vet tech came in and showed me _*how to clip all the way to the quick*_. I almost had a stroke and passed out since she seemed to go *so *short, but actually Scout was fine with it.

She first showed me that the quick doesn't tend to grow past the bottom of the foot, so if you make an imaginary line from the bottom of the toe's pad to the nail, you are safe cutting to that point as an _*initial cut*_. She used the straight handle of the nail clipper to demonstrate this.

After that, she then angled the nail clippers to take off crescent shaped pieces around the edges of the nail, _*leaving it higher in the center.*_ She kept going all around the nail like that until she exposed the quick a tiny bit - it was like a little squishy part with the consistency of a gummy bear.

She said it's kind of like peeling a banana. Anyway, she left that teeny tiny part of the quick exposed -- it is maybe less than a 1/2 mm higher than the nail shaft surrounding it. She said that this will help the quick to further recede, which is what you want to happen (since his nails were too long). Since she did not cut into the quick at all, there was no bleeding or anything.

Seeing this demo was really helpful, even if I did almost pass out in the vet's office!

I will try to get the length down on Lincoln's nails now too. I did try the Peticure, but just couldn't get them acclimated to it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This is a great thread Jane. I can't seem to get any one to cut my boys nails aggressively (I sure ain't gonna do it.) but I know they are too long because I hear them clicking... but the groomers only take off a smidge. Good for you for learning and trying it yourself!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that, Jane. I've been afraid to clip Abby's for fear of cutting into the quick. That is a good rule of thumb to use!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Missy and Kathie! If there is someone you trust at the groomers or the vet's office who can give you a live demonstration, I would highly recommend it. There is nothing like watching someone do it in person!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

From the sound of it, I think I'd be on the floor right next to you, Jane :faint:
I'm very afraid to cut Tori's black nails and just use the Pedicure. The thing I don't like about it, is it takes quite a bit of time to get her nails short enough. Maybe I'll try the imaginary line cut, then finish off w/the Pedicure.

What type of clipper did she use?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leslie said:


> From the sound of it, I think I'd be on the floor right next to you, Jane :faint:
> I'm very afraid to cut Tori's black nails and just use the Pedicure. The thing I don't like about it, is it takes quite a bit of time to get her nails short enough. Maybe I'll try the imaginary line cut, then finish off w/the Pedicure.
> 
> What type of clipper did she use?


They were pliers style, Doggyman, I think. They were nothing exceptional or heavy duty! I was shocked. I think I had a pair of those once and I didn't like them because they felt cheap to me.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> *From the sound of it, I think I'd be on the floor right next to you, Jane :faint:*
> I'm very afraid to cut Tori's black nails and just use the Pedicure. The thing I don't like about it, is it takes quite a bit of time to get her nails short enough. Maybe I'll try the imaginary line cut, then finish off w/the Pedicure.


*Me too!*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I'm going to go look at Tucker's nails right now. His nails click, too...but the vet said I was trimming them short enough. The guide line of running a visual straight line along the bottom of his foot might help.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just started cutting the boys nails. It terrified me the first couple of times but I'm better now.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jane, do you mind sharing a picture of your little guy's freshly cut nails? Pablo has black nails too and it's always a gamble.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

OK I'm too whimmpy to cut Hobbes nails but he does have them cut every 5 weeks at the groomers which seems fine. I have noticed his ?thumb? nail curls and I think it was from the first groomer I used for almost a year not doing it short enough. Is that normal?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is very interesting Jane. From what you posted,I must not be getting Quincy's short enough either and they grow so fast! I can not believe how fast they grow! I could cut them every week-10 days easily. Do you have that too or is Quince an odd ball?

Can you post a photo of Scout's nails?

I read your post carefully I thought,but wonder if the imaginary line is that little indention on the bottom of the nail or the actual paw? Quincy's nails are mostly white,but I had that nail that turned black and now he has another one that turned black.Remember that thread where I posted pictures? Anyway---black nails are tricky,I think and I leave those a bit longer for fear of hurting him.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie, I too could cut Pablo's nail every 7-10 days even though I'm cutting more than I used to but apparently not enough.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I am scared to death of cutting Murphy's black nails. I know they are too long because they click!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I swear, all the nails on all 16 of my dogs feet are black and I am really struggling to feel comfortable trimming them.

I've been shown and the woman made it look so simple. 
Once I saw the inside, I know what you're talking about as far as the "gummy bear" stuff inside. 

A couple weeks ago DH was bravely trimming Emma's nails and she pulled just as he clipped and he cut too short and she bled. Not just a little drip, she was practically shooting blood! I was seriously contemplating taking her to the emergency vet. :crutch: We were doing the clipping out on the deck and there was blood on the deck, blood on my shorts, blood on DH shorts, blood all over little Emma. It looked like a horror movie! She didn't make a peep! 

When we got the initial bleeding stopped I called her breeder, Janet who assured me she would be fine, and she was, but it was sure scary for a bit.

Jane, how about if you practice until Nationals and then give us a demo in Chicago? :tea:
A picture would be really great.

Beverly


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Haha! This is a great thread and I stopped right in the middle and clipped my foster dog Chingy's nails.  That was a very good comparison "gummy bears". Perfect. I clip the nail in increments and while the nail is brittle I know I'm not there yet....then I use an acrylic file to bring the nails in shorter and test with my fingernail to find that spongy feel to the center of the nail. When I am there I know I am getting close so I stop and go on to the next one. When you take it down a little shorter the center (spongy part) will protrude just a bit further than the rest.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it's ok if they click. Maybe I'm wrong but my understandng is you don't want the length of the nail to lift the toe off the floor. This will, of course, cause the dog to be uncomfortable and probably walk funny and over time could cause issues. I'm pretty comfortable cutting nails, even black ones and even when I cut them as short as possible without drawing blood sometimes I can still hear a click on tile. Of course if you clip them ALL THE TIME and keep them very short the quick will recede and you can have them shorter than normal.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> A couple weeks ago DH was bravely trimming Emma's nails and she pulled just as he clipped and he cut too short and she bled. Not just a little drip, she was practically shooting blood! I was seriously contemplating taking her to the emergency vet. :crutch: We were doing the clipping out on the deck and there was blood on the deck, blood on my shorts, blood on DH shorts, blood all over little Emma. It looked like a horror movie! She didn't make a peep!
> 
> Beverly


I did that to my standard poodle and oh was it a mess. The vet told me there was no way there could be that much blood and I reminded him that he was talking to a woman who had hemorrhaged and thought it was no big deal so I knew what was a little and what was a lot. He told me if it happened again the fastest way to stop the blood was to shove the nail into a softened bar of soap. I have disliked cutting nails ever since!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I'm pretty comfortable cutting nails, even black ones and even when I cut them as short as possible without drawing blood sometimes I can still hear a click on tile.


Want to come visit? :welcome:lane::biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Here's the best photo I could get. You can most clearly see the quick protruding on the second nail from the left.

The vet tech did the two middle nails only. I did the other one on the side (I wasn't nearly as aggressive as she was since I'm chicken, but I did cut off much more than I normally would have.)

This is Scout's front left paw:










And again:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> This is very interesting Jane. From what you posted,I must not be getting Quincy's short enough either and they grow so fast! I can not believe how fast they grow! I could cut them every week-10 days easily. Do you have that too or is Quince an odd ball?
> 
> Can you post a photo of Scout's nails?
> 
> I read your post carefully I thought,but wonder if the imaginary line is that little indention on the bottom of the nail or the actual paw? Quincy's nails are mostly white,but I had that nail that turned black and now he has another one that turned black.Remember that thread where I posted pictures? Anyway---black nails are tricky,I think and I leave those a bit longer for fear of hurting him.


I don't think Quince is an odd ball. Lincoln's nails grow very quickly, like the rest of him.

For the imaginary line, imagine taking a ruler and laying it flat along the bottom of the dog's toe pad. Where the ruler would intersect the nail is the imaginary line you can cut along. That is without pressing hard. It is still scary to me. I cut the rest of Scout's nails today and some of Lincoln's and was still panicky when I did it. Phew!

Oh, and another tip from the vet tech....she recommended putting a little bit of that quik stop powder into the lid of the powder bottle. Then if you need it, you can easily take the lid and just press the nail into the powder.

And Beverly...no way on that demo! I'd feel terrible if I nicked (or "quicked" as the vet tech called it) anyone's beloved Hav!

Christy, it sounds like you are doing it absolutely perfectly - you are amazing!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

aw man, i need your vet tech...i know i'm not going short enough. but since adam cut posh's quick i've been a real el wimpo.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Terrific pictures Jane! Thanks!

And yes Jan, this wasn't your run-of-the-mill little nick with some drips of blood, stick the quickstop on it, this was a geyser! She's a tiny thing, I was WORRIED! When the blood is literally splatting on the floor, it's bad. (Please don't let Janet read this thread!)

Beverly


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

That's a great picture Jane!! Ok, maybe I will give it a try after seeing what to look for


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Terrific pictures Jane! Thanks!
> 
> And yes Jan, this wasn't your run-of-the-mill little nick with some drips of blood, stick the quickstop on it, this was a geyser! She's a tiny thing, I was WORRIED! When the blood is literally splatting on the floor, it's bad. (Please don't let Janet read this thread!)
> 
> Beverly


I believe you Beverly. Been there and it's not fun. I even ran a VWD (it's a poodle thing) test on her to make sure she wasn't a bleeder


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jane, good pictures! Although I can't quite see what the gummy bear area is. If you take any more pictures, would you pull back all the hair on the foot to expose just how much of the nail is left? That would give me a more spacial idea.

I went after reading the first posts and trimmed Tucker's. I'm thinking I should trim more frequently and a little more to train the quick back shorter. Although, lucky for me, his nails are mostly white. Boy, am I glad!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

A tip: A long time ago a vet showed me how to clip nails. She used a piece of cheesecloth about the size of a washcloth folded with 3 thickness - for hairy feet. Only the nails stick through and no loose hair in the way. She told me to cut a little after each bath while they are softer to keep the quick receded. The cheesecloth works great on Hav feet.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good idea. I use the Peticure, that would work especially well.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Jane, good pictures! Although I can't quite see what the gummy bear area is.


In the second photo, if you look at the second nail from the left, you'll see:
the black outer nail shaft
just inside that, the whitish/grayish flaky looking nail core
just inside that, the raised blackish bump.

The bump is the the quick, which feels like a gummy bear!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> In the second photo, if you look at the second nail from the left, you'll see:
> the black outer nail shaft
> just inside that, the whitish/grayish flaky looking nail core
> just inside that, the raised blackish bump.
> ...


Oh I'm glad you said that. What you're saying is a bump looked like a hole to me.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*close to the quick...*

I thought I read that the closer you can get to the quick that it will eventually go back even further...and that if you let nails grow out too long it gets longer too? Anyone else heard this?

Someone who has cut the quick more than once...did I hear you say syptic pencil?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, okay, Jane. I see now. Looks like I've got further to go.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm still scared to clip their nails, DH is too. If I even saw that gummy part of the quick I think I would uke:.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread is making me queasy. I leave the nails to the groomer!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jane said:


> Here's the best photo I could get. You can most clearly see the quick protruding on the second nail from the left.
> 
> The vet tech did the two middle nails only. I did the other one on the side (I wasn't nearly as aggressive as she was since I'm chicken, but I did cut off much more than I normally would have.)
> 
> ...


Great Photos! I will keep trying and I will be looking for this "Gummy Bear" area. I am one of those owners that is also very nervous about clipping nails. I will try short snips and start looking.


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

I admire those of you who cut their nails.....I can't do it. I'm too chicken.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I thought I read that the closer you can get to the quick that it will eventually go back even further...and that if you let nails grow out too long it gets longer too? Anyone else heard this?
> 
> Someone who has cut the quick more than once...did I hear you say syptic pencil?


Yes, I have heard that too - and I have let my guys' nails grow out too long over the years. I am hoping to get their quicks to recede a bit. I use powder called "Quik Stop". I think the styptic pencil would be too hard to use on a dog's nails. The powder soaks up the blood and gets in there more effectively.

General note: Once you expose the "gummy bear" area, DON'T cut into it! That would be a disaster! :Cry:


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Great info, and yes, if you let them long, the quick grows longer, if you shorten them the quick gets shorter.
I think if people who have longer nailed Havs and want them shorter then I would maybe ask the vet to cut them aggressively and then grind them, this way you could possibly keep up with them better at home thereafter.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Want to come visit? :welcome:lane::biggrin1:


Do you have any puppies? :becky:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Do you have any puppies? :becky:


Not at my house but Lightning has puppies due. We'll have to settle for pictures of them. Speaking of Lightning, he showed Sat and Sun and took Winners Dog Sunday
After I had that oops litter with 2 litters on the ground at once I decided that breeding could wait a couple of years. It really hurt to loose that tiny twin and it's going to be a while before I'm ready to breed again.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jane said:


> General note: Once you expose the "gummy bear" area, DON'T cut into it! That would be a disaster! :Cry:


Have you ever seen Standard Poodles in the show ring? Their nails are about about a quarter of an inch long. Many quick the nails regularly to keep them that way. 
I freak if I cut into the quick and don't know how they do it.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Have you ever seen Standard Poodles in the show ring? Their nails are about about a quarter of an inch long. Many quick the nails regularly to keep them that way.
> I freak if I cut into the quick and don't know how they do it.


I have heard of people just cutting into the quick to get it to recede. That just seems to cruel to me. I like the method the vet tech showed me as a pain-free alternative to that!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Not at my house but Lightning has puppies due. We'll have to settle for pictures of them. Speaking of Lightning, he showed Sat and Sun and took Winners Dog Sunday
> After I had that oops litter with 2 litters on the ground at once I decided that breeding could wait a couple of years. It really hurt to loose that tiny twin and it's going to be a while before I'm ready to breed again.


Pictures are always good, but not as good as the puppy kisses LOL! Congratulations on Lightning taking Winners Dog! You go guy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great pictures Jane. Thank you Scout for modeling! My boys nails have never been cut that well. I love the idea of getting the quick to recede. I would only have the quick cut if they were being put to sleep for something else (my understanding is it only hurts them while being done) I remember when Jas was a puppy and he accidently got a staple lodged into his gum's literally stapling his jaw shut they had to put him to sleep to remove it and while he was under they gave him the best pedicure of his life. Alas it didn't last long as he was a growing puppy....and never liked his nails clipped.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Missy said:


> I would only have the quick cut if they were being put to sleep for something else (my understanding is it only hurts them while being done)


Who told you that? It hurts when it happens and the toe would be a bit sore after too. It's the same as when we break a nail too short and it bleeds. The Qwik Stop powder will get the bleeding to stop really fast but it also smarts when you use it. Try it on yourself sometime on a cut and you will see. :fear: If the nails are kept trimmed back routinely the quicks will stay shorter, but when you let the nails grow for too long a time the quick grows out further as well. Taking the nails back to that spongy area just outside the quick is the best way to chase the quick back and get it to shorten. I would only want a vet to deliberately quick the nails if it were an extreme case and the nails were so badly overgrown that it was affecting the dog negatively. I bet the vets see some nasty overgrown nails with extended quicks in puppymill dogs. :hurt:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Great pictures Jane. Thank you Scout for modeling! My boys nails have never been cut that well. I love the idea of getting the quick to recede. *I would only have the quick cut if they were being put to sleep for something else (my understanding is it only hurts them while being done) * I remember when Jas was a puppy and he accidently got a staple lodged into his gum's literally stapling his jaw shut they had to put him to sleep to remove it and while he was under they gave him the best pedicure of his life. Alas it didn't last long as he was a growing puppy....and never liked his nails clipped.


Bold and red are mine.

This statement is WRONG. Badly quicked nails can continue to hurt and can lead to infections. Not sure I would want to use a vet that would do this.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so I cut Harry's nails. I have no idea how you got such clear, good close up pics, dang those nails are small.

Anyway, Harrys paws were wet which helped to see the nails better, and mind you his nails are clear, which helps but still make you nervous.
I would say that even cutting the gummy part is uncomfortable for them, that's sensitive too. Because I went for short, got no bleeders but he definately fliched a little on a few that I know I hit the gummy part. Just an FYI when I did his back nails with him belly up on my lap, I cut the one to the gummy and I used my fingernail to touch the gummy from the underside of the nail and he definatley felt that, and it was sensitive.
I can't imagine how it must hurt the ones who are neglected.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Congratulations on Lightning taking Winners Dog! You go guy!


Thanks Christy


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had no idea this thread was here! Jane, I'm impressed! I haven't trimmed my dogs' nails in eons because I dont' want to put myself through that stress. Ricky's nails are black but Sammy's are clear. Still, for the $5 the groomer charges, I go once/month to get them done. It would take me a week to do two paws, I think!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Me too Marj. I just cannot get the courage to tackle nail clipping by myself. I have it done with their grooming every 3 weeks. Bentley has maybe 2 white nails, otherwise we have 38 black nails and I am petrified. I am so envious of those who do it themselves. Maybe some day when I have cooperative, docile, laid-back pups.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing photos. Thank you so much. I had the girls nails quicked when I had them spayed but they are getting too long again. For some reason my groomer doesn't get them short enough. I'm guessing she doesn't want to hurt them either. I had bought one of those pedi paws but the girls are not crazy about it. Still trying to introduce to them. I would think the pedi paws could burn them just as a drill would. I'm going to print this for my groomer and hopefully she will do it. I'm too chicken. LOL


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

What about those nail clippers which have a quik indicator?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> What about those nail clippers which have a quik indicator?


They TOTALLY SUCK! Several of us got them when they first came out and there never was a positive review. The "Quickfinder" right? No, I wouldn't waste your money on it. I did and regretted it. :doh:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad somebody else asked about that, I've seen it in catalogs and wondered about it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Save your money Sam. The "indicator" is lame and the clipper quality is horrible. Brand new clippers split several nails on my dogs. Not good.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Can anyone let me know the name of a very sharp nail clipper?


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Too late! Be sure to keep quickstop on hand, it really does work. Sometimes you have to apply it more than once.



BeverlyA said:


> Terrific pictures Jane! Thanks!
> 
> And yes Jan, this wasn't your run-of-the-mill little nick with some drips of blood, stick the quickstop on it, this was a geyser! She's a tiny thing, I was WORRIED! When the blood is literally splatting on the floor, it's bad. (Please don't let Janet read this thread!)
> 
> Beverly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you for the clarification Sandi. It is good to know.

Jane, how are you doing with your Extreme Nail Clipping?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been busted! :redface: But I am happy to report, since that afternoon, I have cut all 4 dogs nails numerous times without a single nick! :tea:

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:clap2: Beverly! 

I am definitely cutting their nails down further than I was before, which is great. I am not nearly as aggressive as the vet tech was though. But I know where to find her if I need her services! 

My biggest problem was that I thought I was cutting into the quick when it really was still the nail shaft. Now, by poking at the center of the nail, I can tell if it is hard or soft. Scout didn't like me poking around though last time, and I could tell that yep, that was the quick, so time to stop clipping!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

......... bump...............


----------



## kkbeans (Sep 25, 2009)

cute puppies!!! i love them>


----------



## dobegirl (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody on here has mentioned using a dremmel on the nails. I have used a dremmel for years and it is great. You just need to do it quickly and not leave it in one spot too long. It gets the nails short much better than cutting them. 

I find it hard to believe to get the nails very short they are cutting into the quick. I would bet the nails are dremmeled and quite often to get them short. 

To get the nails very short you can dremmel them every 3-4 days consistantly and the nails/quick will receed to the length you want. Also another tip is to use preparation H after each dremmel. When you get down to the quick (after getting the nail smooth) put the prep H on the tip of the quick and it will help it to receed. If someone would like a link, just ask.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dobegirl, great tip about the preperation H. I've heard supermodels use it on pimples to help them recede. Many of us have tried the dremel, and the peticure, some love them both. I have never had the coordination with either. 

Would love a link on Prep H. 

do you also have a Hav?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Dobegirl, there are a lot of threads on the Dremmel if you do a search for them! I use it on my boys and really like it as well. I do have a tip for you as you mentioned in the other thread that you're new to the Hav world... make sure that if your mom will be using the Dremmel that she WET the hair around the nails before using it. If you don't do it, the long hair will get caught in the Dremmel and that is very painful for your Hav!

Thanks for the tip on the Preparation H. I've never heard of that.


----------



## dobegirl (Oct 12, 2009)

Missy said:


> Dobegirl, great tip about the preperation H. I've heard supermodels use it on pimples to help them recede. Many of us have tried the dremel, and the peticure, some love them both. I have never had the coordination with either.
> 
> Would love a link on Prep H.
> 
> do you also have a Hav?


Missy, I will try to find the Prep H link...gotta check my dobe site for it. I recently got a Hav for my mom. -- I posted a introduction in the General Page. I'm not quite sure why it isn't coming up (for me at least) in the New post section.



Lina said:


> Dobegirl, there are a lot of threads on the Dremmel if you do a search for them! I use it on my boys and really like it as well. I do have a tip for you as you mentioned in the other thread that you're new to the Hav world... make sure that if your mom will be using the Dremmel that she WET the hair around the nails before using it. If you don't do it, the long hair will get caught in the Dremmel and that is very painful for your Hav!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the Preparation H. I've never heard of that.


Lina, thanks. I didn't do a search for the dremmel. I was just starting to get "my" feet wet  when I saw this thread and was surprised no one had mentioned the dremmel. Clipping scares the bejeebes (sp?) outa me .

My mom is not going to do the nails, she will either take him to the groomers or I will do them for her, since I am used to it and so is he. He currently has a pretty close trim on him, but thanks for the tip on wetting the hair first. I will definitely keep that in mind.

I'm going to try and find the link to post here with the Prep H.


----------



## dobegirl (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's one link on dremmeling with great instructions 
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html if that doesn't work go to www.doberdawn.com and follow the link on how to dremmel.

Still searching for the Prep H link.....
I can't find a link, but did see many posts recommending it on the doberman site I go to. I use it on my dogs and when I'm consistant with them I do see a difference.

So, for those of you who dremmel, try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just Peticured Cash!!!!!! (a dremmel with a plastic Guard on it.) I just got frustrated that I can't do either of my boys and spend 40 bucks each month to have the vet do it.

I have been practicing with this tiny little thing that was much quieter and less scary to both Cash and me (Jasper is a lost cause- it takes 2 vet techs to hold him down for the vet) It was so small that it did little more than smooth out rough edges, but I was doing it every 3 days, http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...zmam=90031077&zmas=13&zmac=225&zmap=110178101

and it (and dobegirl) gave me the courage to try again!!! AND I DID IT!!!

So we don't have Prep H in the house...would it be too late to do it later this afternoon or does it have to be right after grinding?


----------



## dobegirl (Oct 12, 2009)

Missy said:


> I just Peticured Cash!!!!!! (a dremmel with a plastic Guard on it.) I just got frustrated that I can't do either of my boys and spend 40 bucks each month to have the vet do it.
> 
> I have been practicing with this tiny little thing that was much quieter and less scary to both Cash and me (Jasper is a lost cause- it takes 2 vet techs to hold him down for the vet) It was so small that it did little more than smooth out rough edges, but I was doing it every 3 days, http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/...zmam=90031077&zmas=13&zmac=225&zmap=110178101
> 
> ...


WooHoo!! Good for you  Check out the link I put above, it will show you how to get Jasper used to the tool you are using. Go slow, give it time and he will come around too!

The Prep H needs to be used right after being done. Otherwise too much time will go by & the tip will harden. I do one foot, treat & then Prep H.

Lina gave a good tip on wetting the hair to keep it out of the way before you grind. On the link I put above there are some more tips also on how to keep the hair out of the way.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, $40 a month for nails??!!!! Holy cow. That's robbery. What are they doing, painting their nails with a layer of gold after they're trimmed? lol There are many groomers around me that do nails for $5. I get my boys' nails done every month. For $5 each, I am not going to sweat it and try to do them myself. It takes the groomer about 2-3 mins. per dog. It would take me an hour! lol

Great tips, dobegirl. thank you!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, I know! highway robbery-- but my groomer (who charges 8 a dog) just clips the tips. very tiny amount. perhaps I need to find anothr groomer.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

My groomer doesn't do a very good job either. I had the girls nails cut way down when they were under for their spays and now they are too long again. In fact while I was out of town hubby had to take Zoey to the emergency clinic because she tore hers somehow. On a Sunday of course.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a great thread. I thought I was the only one afraid to cut nails. I bought some clippers yesterday and now I'm kind of looking forward to giving it a try!


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh you've enlightened me about my groomer! I was wondering why she'd say she'd clipped their nails and I'd go a couple weeks and find them looking long. I bet she (and perhaps lots of others) only take off the tiniest bit so they don't have to worry about quicking or blood.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I am still trying to work up the courage to give it a try.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am afraid of the black nails too!!! The vet is $8 here and they cut them real short.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow that is quite a bargin, my vet charges $18!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Beth I often think the prices here are a bargain. I'm from the big city Southern CA. My DH has lived here since a child so he just doesn't see it.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

The great thing about the dremel is that you can use it on your own nails, too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

For real, Natalie?! 

I've actually been trimming Sammy's and Ricky's nails myself in the past 3 months. I decided to gather up the courage, but I only trim a little bit, just do it often... say, every week or 10 days. I still need someone to hold Sammy up for his front paws because he has the strength of a warrior when it comes to those two paws, but it's been going very well.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Beth I often think the prices here are a bargain. I'm from the big city Southern CA. My DH has lived here since a child so he just doesn't see it.


I guess it is all relative to what you know. LOL


----------

